# Trivia 6/25



## luckytrim (Jun 25, 2018)

trivia 6/25
DID YOU KNOW...
Only two U.S Presidents have known to have been divorced:  Ronald Reagan and
Donald Trump.

1. Kerala, Orissa, West Bengal, and Andhra Pradesh are some of  the states
belonging to what country ?
2.  The 1915 silent epic "Birth of a Nation" is based on what  time period in
American history?
  a. - The Civil War
  b. - World War I
  c. - The American Revolution
  d. - War of 1812
3. In what year were cigarette ads banned from TV  ?
  a. - 1970
  b. - 1971
  c. - 1972
  d. - 1973
4. Four Arab Nations border on Israel ; name  them...
5. In tennis, what term is used to signify a tie?
6. What is a "Moai" ?
  a. - a Mammal
  b. - a Fish
  c. - a Painting
  d. - a Carving
7. Name That Flick ;
Robin Williams plays an innovative doctor who administers a  Parkinson's drug 
to patients with extreme catatonia. They gain lucidity, but,  sadly, only for 
a little while. Quote: "I know it's not 1926. I just need it  to be."...
  a. - "Awake"
  b. - "The Awakened"
  c. - "The Awakening"
  d. - "Awakenings"
8. After a 12,000 day journey through our solar system what  spacecraft 
reached the edge of our solar system on Monday July 19,  2010?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Twenty-one percent of the Japanese population is under the age  of 25, the
highest proportion in the world.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. India
2. - a
3. - b
4. Jordan, Egypt, Syria, and Lebanon
5. Deuce
6. - d
7. - d
8. Voyager I

CRAP !!
Twenty-one percent of the Japanese population is elderly (over  the age of
65), the highest proportion in the world. There are more  elderly than there
are children in Japan today.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 25, 2018)

I got 2, 6, 7 and "crap" right!


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 26, 2018)

Good For You !!


Almost everybody missed #2 !


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 26, 2018)

And I'm Canadian!


----------

